# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الخلق عيال الله ؟ هل تجوز هذه المقولة ؟ ( للمشاركة )

## أبو حفص الشافعي

الخلق عيال الله ؟ هل تجوز هذه المقولة ؟ ( للمشاركة )

----------


## أبو القاسم

جاء هذا في حديث عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله وسلم قال: (الخلق كلهم عيال الله فأحب الخلق إلى الله أنفعهم لعياله ) رواه الطبراني وغيره ولايصح
ومن هنا استعمله العلماء ولا إشكال في المعنى لأن العيال بمعنى فقراء لا بمعنى الولد
والله يقول "أنتم الفقراء إلى الله"

----------


## ابو الفيصل

قد أشكل علي فيما سبق هذا التعبير ، فبحثت عنه و إليك ما توصلت إليه :
و رد عن أنس و أبي هريرة و ابن مسعود بأسانيد ضعيفة : ( الخلق كلهم عيال الله ، فأحب خلقه إليه أنفعهم لعياله )
السلسلة الضعيفة 4/372 رقم 1900

و أيضا :
( الخلق كلهم عيال الله ، فأحبهم إلى الله أنفعهم لعياله ) ضعيف جدا .
السلسلة الضعيفة 8/85 رقم 3590

و قد استعمل هذا التعبير ابن تيمية في الفتاوى 10/509 و في جامع الرسائل كذلك ، و لكن لم ينسبه للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم .
و هو بهذا المعنى : من الفقر و الحاجة إلى الله و ليس بمعنى الولد تعالى الله .
قال ابن فارس :
( (عيل) العين والياء واللام، ليس فيه إلاّ ما هو منقلب عن واو. العيْلة: الفاقة والحاجة، يقال عالَ يَعِيل عَيْلةً، إذا احتاج. قال الله تعالى: {وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ عَيْلَةً} [التوبة 28]، وفي الحديث: "ما عالَ مقتصد" )

و في تاج العروس :
( عالَ يَعيلُ عَيْلاً وعَيْلَةً وعُيولاً بالضَّمّ وبالكَسْر ومَعيلاً : افتقرَ قالوا في الدُّعاءِ : مالَه مالَ وعالَ عالَ : أي افتقرَ وقيل : مالَ وعالَ بمعنىً واحدٍ : افتقرَ واحتاجَ وفي الحديث : " ما عالَ نُقْتَصِدٌ ولا يَعيلُ " أي ما افتقرَ وفي حديثِ صِلَةٍ : " أمّا أنا فلا أَعيلُ فيها " وقال أُحَيْحةُ بنُ الجُلاَح : 
 وما يدري الفَقيرُ متى غِناهُ ... وما يدري الغَنِيُّ متى يَعيلُ فهو عائِلٌ قال الله تَعالى : " وَوَجَدكَ عائِلاً فَأَغْنى " أي أزالَ عنكَ فَقْرَ النَّفسِ وجعلَ لك الغَناءَ الأكبرَ المعنيَّ بقوله : الغِنى غِنى النَّفسِ أو وَجَدَكَ فقيراً إلى رحمةِ الله وعفوِه فَأَغْناكَ بما تقدّمَ من ذَنْبِكَ وما تأخَّر وفي الحديث : " إنّ الله يُبْغِضُ العائِلَ المُخْتالَ " ج : عالَةٌ كحائِكٍ وحاكَةٍ ومنه الحديث : " أنْ تَدَعَ وَرَثَتكَ أَغْنِياءَ خيرٌ من أن تترُكَهم عالَةً يَتَكَفَّفون الناسَ " أي فقراء  ... والعِيالُ ككِتابٍ : جمعُ عَيِّلٍ كسَيِّدٍ وهم الذينَ يتكَفَّلُ بهمُ الرَّجُلُ ويَعولُهُم )

و الله أعلم

----------


## الكتاب

أعتقد أن فيه خطأ لأن العيال هم عالة والخلق ليسوا عالة على الخالق بل تكفل بخلق معايشهم وأمرهم بأخذ الأسباب في تحصيلها والسماء لاتمطر ذهبا وفضة ، وهذه لاتكون إلا للأولاد الذين تتكفل بالسعي لجلب الرزق لهم وإشغالهم في شيئ أخر فهم عالة عليك أنت عائلهم وكافيهم في الكدح من أجل تحصيل الرزق ، وربي أعلم .

----------


## أبو حفص الشافعي

أعتقد و أظن لاتجوز في قانون العلم أخي الحبيب ( ابتسامة )
وأنت أتيت بشتقات الكلمة و قد سبق بيان أهل العلم فيها من ناحية اللغة

----------

